# what is more productive? skid/backhoe



## bullit340 (Oct 25, 2005)

Here is the deal. I have the largest New Holland skid they make with a 10' protech pusher and its a 2 speed machine. I actually cant believe how much the new holland moves. I am wondering if a loader/backhoe with say a 12' pusher would be that much more productive. The switch to the backhoe would cost me more $$$ but I am not sure I can justify it. I could probrably stack snow a bit higher with the backhoe but otherwise I am wondering if its worth it to make the move? I am thinking something like a case 580 size


----------



## Upper5percent (Dec 28, 2008)

Do you have work lined up for the backhoe in the Spring?


----------



## bula_1984 (Dec 22, 2008)

I would stay with the skid steer. Its easy to turn around and plow in the other direction.


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

i would go with the skid steer, its more versatile and easier to get around and they get in many places that not much else will fit. But they will do the same job, I guess it all depends on what ya got. We are in concrete and dig our own foundations, so the hoe just sits for the most part so it can sit wherever I need it, but you just gotta be a bit more aware of your surroundings cause of the boom stickin out the back. Anyways a 10' pusher does a buttload of work, and it would be a step up for me cause Im just using the buckets, which gets me by and I don't have to buy anything else......... for now


----------



## bullit340 (Oct 25, 2005)

I really have no use for a backhoe or a wheel loader for that matter come spring. Thats why I went with the skid. The skids are easier to store, and move to different locations. We have 2 skids with pushers and they seem to do the trick but I just worry about that big storm. I was thinking about putting one of the skids on another site, which got me wondering if I would be better off with the backhoe. I already have a wheel loader on site to stack the snow if needed (sub contractor)


----------



## spaceman12321 (Dec 3, 2007)

It depends on the property, but if you are thinking about it, then the property probably justifies it.

We are currently using 2 backhoe's with 14' pushers (4x4 580's) and two skid steers on a large property and I told the skid operators to get the #$*& out of the way if the backhoes are coming through. Those things will push a 14' pusher spilling over the top and their ground speed can't be touched on a large property even with a 2spd skid. I was waiting for them to break traction and stop moving that much snow but they plowed on through. A skid steer just can't move the volume of snow as fast on a large property, however they are 2x as quick cutting in around islands, handicapped spots etc or where turn around is an issue. Bottom line they both have their place but a backhoe is definately a valuable asset for the correct application.


----------



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

go with a loader and 20 foot box we have a cat 980G and put a 20 foot box on it it will push it full spilling over the top for about 500 feet works pretty good


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

Like most people are saying if you have the work for a backhoe then go with that, if not then stick with the skids, I have 5 backhoes and 8 skids, For snow I only use 4 backhoes and 4 skids and a dozen plows... etc.


----------



## KRtraxx (Jan 6, 2009)

bullit340;702368 said:


> Here is the deal. I have the largest New Holland skid they make with a 10' protech pusher and its a 2 speed machine. I actually cant believe how much the new holland moves. I am wondering if a loader/backhoe with say a 12' pusher would be that much more productive. The switch to the backhoe would cost me more $$$ but I am not sure I can justify it. I could probrably stack snow a bit higher with the backhoe but otherwise I am wondering if its worth it to make the move? I am thinking something like a case 580 size


 If you want to stick with a skid and pile higher? Try some Solideal over the tire tracks on your skid..You can drive right up a pile with these on.. Have used them on my 185 NH for 2 years and sold them to numerous customers with excellent results at moving snow(and dirt or mud). easy on,easy off... Come in the 10"or 12" size...There are new versions called "Lifemasters" which the company is saying should last about 1500hrs in general use..I have a yard with ASVs,tracked Mustangs and VTS equipped New Hollands or Mustangs..But when its time to move snow..I head for the over the tire track equipped machine..They pull easy and I love their performance..If you have any questions or are curious about prices,just let me know..Used to work for Cat so am very familiar with tracks.Been in the skid business for over 10 years.Always give you my honest opinion from my years around this stufff,good or bad. Here is a pic of what the new Lifemasters look like..


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

what is the price range for a set of 12 inch tracks?


----------



## Craaaig (Dec 10, 2008)

stay with the skid if you don't have work for the TLB in the spring


----------



## KRtraxx (Jan 6, 2009)

camconcrete;704232 said:


> what is the price range for a set of 12 inch tracks?


 I just talked to Solideal the "new" style Lifemasters in the 12" size are not released yet.Maybe by March they said..Only the 10" so far..I am going to guess I would sell those for in the 4800 dollar range.Thats a guess basing on the 10" pricing.. I notice you have an 85XT which would require a 12"by 31link size... I have one demo 12 by 31 set of the original Trackmasters(original style) with about 5 hours on that I would sell for 3500..with full warranty..If you have any questions ask away..The pic below is what the original style looked like..I do believe the new style will be longer life..


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

what is the life span of the tracks?


----------



## KRtraxx (Jan 6, 2009)

camconcrete;704796 said:


> what is the life span of the tracks?


 Boy that can vary according to operator SO much..Solideals goal on the new Lifemasters was to design a track that would go a minimum of 1500 hrs.It even shows that number in the info we got from the company..They are new as of last fall so that number has yet to be proven by customers ..I do think they are significantly longer life than the original Trackmasters..They both have a pro rated 500hr warranty..My guess on the old style Trackmasters for an average user would be about 700 hrs of life in them..


----------



## KRtraxx (Jan 6, 2009)

One thing to remember about over the tire tracks is that they raise your machine higher than stock.Some guys dont mind this,others hate the height.On the thicker Lifemasters this can be as much as 2 inches..Using Solideals XTRA Wall tire(lower profile) gets rid of about half that height..That helps..Some guys will add a cutting edge to their bucket to help also.Still others who run the tracks most of the time will downsize their tires and (for instance) run a 10" tire/wheel instead of a 12" and get the correct 10" track to match.This will get them back to exact stock height..Info to consider when looking at this type of track..


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

We tend to get about 400 hrs out of a set of tires in ideal conditions...... but nothing that we do is ideal. We do a lot of tear out and replacement of concrete, and tends to shorten the life of tires dramatically. i would just like to find something affordable and justifiable to extend the life of our tires, without switching to a true track machine. Ride heighth doesn't really affect me, and we always run a bolt on cutting edge to save the bucket from the amount of scraping on pavement and roads.


----------



## KRtraxx (Jan 6, 2009)

camconcrete;705271 said:


> We tend to get about 400 hrs out of a set of tires in ideal conditions...... but nothing that we do is ideal. We do a lot of tear out and replacement of concrete, and tends to shorten the life of tires dramatically. i would just like to find something affordable and justifiable to extend the life of our tires, without switching to a true track machine. Ride heighth doesn't really affect me, and we always run a bolt on cutting edge to save the bucket from the amount of scraping on pavement and roads.


 When they designed the Lifemasters their goal was to produce something that was more durable in tough conditions than anything out their. Solideal owns their own rubber plantations for cost reasons but also to control quality.They are the largest track manufacturer in the world..I feel quite confident that the quality of the natural rubber they are using is the best out there..(most use synthetic rubber nowdays) I sell lots of Loegering VTSs, then ASVs,Mustangs and New Hollands..(used to sell for Cat for a few years) so I am quite familiar with what can happen with track life and their down falls... The new 40 Plus VTS track system from Loegering has a very durable track also,it performs VERY well in pushing,stability.lifting and has a great ride..But its initial cost is a lot higher. From what I've seen so far in returns versus cost,the Lifemasters are a good choice for the kind of work you want to do...Am hoping that more time and hours on the ones I have out will prove this to be true.I would NOT recommend the old style Trackmasters for what you are going to be doing..
On a maintainence note,I would recommend on any of the Solideal OTT tracks(over the tire) that you replace the stainless steel splicer pin about every 300 hrs.or so..Its only a couple dollars and cheap insurance at keeping your splicer in good cond.for the longest life possible.Also you must have at least 50% tread on your skid steer type tires.These are driven by small lugs molded into the inside of the track.The tire must have sufficient tread to drive it..You do not need to remove one of the drive chains as you do on Goodyear tracks.That is because they are run a little looser and drive off the lugs instead of just friction on a smooth inner track. It is important to watch your tire pressures and keep them UP..Sometimes I fine tune the track tensions with tire pressure also...


----------

